# What about this guy?



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I bought this rocker couple years ago. I bought it to use outside under my covered patio. It's been pretty much under my covered patio, maybe a little too close to the edge a time or two and may of got a little rained on. Anyway, it still feels solid, butter I guess it needs to be restained. What would you do to restain it. I'm thinking run a light sandpaper over it and then just pick a stain I want. 

Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

sand it stain, i like minwax, then finish. I like to use a spar varnish on exterior pieces it last longer. thin your first coat to get good penetration then put on another couple coats for good finish.

good luck


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

A long time ago, I owned some sailboats. A number of them had "brightwork"..(teak wood trim). I had two choices. 

Varnish them and a few years later, strip the varnish off and varnish them again, or...

Use oil on the teak. I could re-oil them quickly every Spring if I wanted, or I could let the teak go to a nice gray color.

Now, you do not have teak. And, I don't know if the teak oil would ever stain your pants. However, in the many years that we used those boats, no one that I know of, visitors or our family, ever complained of the oil coming off on their clothes, after it soaked in, of course.

You might do some reading and see what they say about brightwork and finishing. Those boats sat out in the sun 365 days of the year.


----------

